# Split Top Roubo - End Cap Attachment



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

I am nearing the point of attaching my split top Roubo's endcap. I will be installing a Benchcrafted Wagon vise, and using the End Cap Barrell nuts and a Condor Tail. My question is, do I also use an adhesive for attaching the Endcap? Need I worry about cross-grain movement?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes you do. I would ask that question in the forum called work bench of your dream or something like that. Lot of good info as well as folks on the know.


----------

